# new low light non CO2 tank



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi 
I was wondering if 2 shop lights (160w T12's) would be good for a non CO2 crypt/sword tank. 
Any suggestions/comments? I don't want to mess this tank up!


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

anyone?--thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

well... let's see:

160w over a 10g tank may be pushing it a bit  .

160w over a 1000g tank may be a bit low...


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

lol... whoops.. it is a 75g.. I keep doing that!! lol sorry

let me try that question again...

I was wondering if 2 shop lights (160w T12's) would be good for a non CO2 crypt/sword tank, over a 75g. LOL


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

So that's a total of 160w over 75g?

You're at just over 2wpg. You can grow more than crypts and swords with that light. Don't believe the people who say you need 5+wpg to grow anything.

I've always found that at 2wpg one is just at the edge of CO2 becoming a requirement and not just a luxury.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

yes, 160w, but it is T12's and no reflector.. will that make a difference? Do you think I will need to go CO2?
if so, would excell do the trick? thanks


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

T-8 are better if your shoplight can run them.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

RuThY said:


> yes, 160w, but it is T12's and no reflector.. will that make a difference? Do you think I will need to go CO2?
> if so, would excell do the trick? thanks


In my experience you won't need to do CO2 or Excel if you don't want to Of course it is always an option if you choose. Having no reflectors does affect things quite a bit in terms of lowering the light level. You could add reflectors if you wanted and still be OK without CO2 in my experience. A good reference for non CO2 tanks is shown at the link below:

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395

Good luck, Bill


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ruthy,

4x 40w T-12 bulbs over a 75 would be just perfect for a low light no CO2 tank. Things aren't going to stay very short, but they'll definately grow in there. Adding a 3/4" layer of cheap topsoil (not potting soil) underneath your substrate will help out a lot as well. Just make sure that there is no/very little inorganic fertilizer in the topsoil and you'll be just fine.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> Ruthy,
> 
> Adding a 3/4" layer of cheap topsoil (not potting soil) underneath your substrate will help out a lot as well. Just make sure that there is no/very little inorganic fertilizer in the topsoil and you'll be just fine.


Phil,

Can't topsoil be a problem in terms of creating ammonia and clouding issues?

Thanks, Bill


----------

